# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Using "Thanks" vs "likes" and when to give reputation

## elly

I'm not entirely sure about the difference between "thanks" and "likes" though I assume "thanks" are more intensive. Also, I don't know when to give reputation. For example I've wanted to give deranged chipmunk one for helping with a tricky problem once but I wasn't sure if it was appropriate.

Also, I apologize if I've overlooked this in a faq somewhere.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, deranged chipmunk, DigitalPunk, Frogman1031

----------


## Amy

You can give any as the mood strikes you  :Smile:   I usually give reputation on especially helpful or interesting posts,  and sometimes just when I think a member deserves more than they have.   I forget to use the 'thanks' option most of the time.

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## elly

Okay thanks. Sadly I've missed some really helpful posts but I'm going to keep this in mind in the future.  :Smile:

----------

DigitalPunk, jarteta97

----------


## Josh

Yeah, thanks for reminding me, I'll be on the lookout for "reputation worthy" posts. See, I gave you a thanks  :Wink:

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## bill

i use like and thanks more often than rep, but only because i spend more time on tapatalk, which doesn't support rep  :Frown:  i do tend to give rep out to people who deserve it. it may not be for a particular post, sometimes i will give for a silly post because i can't find the post i wanted to give the rep for. i guess what i am saying is that if you feel someone deserves rep (fluttering eyelashes), then the post doesn't really matter, you can put a little note in when you give the person rep. they will know what it is for  :Smile:

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## Paul

Oh campaigning for Rep are we (fluttery eyelashes....... nope can't do it). 

I usually like posts when they are nice, helpful, and are what I like to see on the forum. I never use the "Thanks" because...... I just never do. I give reputation out when it is deserved and take it when its not. If someone is particularly helpful, gives solid advice, and is active on the forum I will try to give them rep. I also give Amy rep for... well thats a private joke :P

----------


## Amy

> I also give Amy rep for... well thats a private joke :P


 :Highly Amused:

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## irThumper

I'm a Facebooker-- bookie? So I tend to like when I like it if I like it, and sometimes I can like a lot  :Wink:   If I don't agree with something, or don't view it as particularly like-worthy I won't like it. I will use "Thanks" when I really truly want to thank someone for a post-- when the thanks is for something to do with a post of mine I will almost always make a thank you post to go along with it. If the post is not about me but I am really glad someone shared the info I will use the "Thanks" button. I'm still cutting my teeth on "Rep" as well, but it's like a bonus that goes along with "Thanks"... if the info was exceptional, or the way someone handled a given situation was, or if they just had a REALLY awesome post or did something amazing, then I will give good Rep. You can trust I will never leave someone a negative Rep due to some knee jerk reaction or to be spiteful or mean, that's just not me, but if someones actions were just too reprehensible to be ignored, well there you go. I would much rather leave good Rep for someone though!  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> I'm not entirely sure about the difference between "thanks" and "likes" though I assume "thanks" are more intensive. Also, I don't know when to give reputation. For example I've wanted to give deranged chipmunk one for helping with a tricky problem once but I wasn't sure if it was appropriate.
> 
> Also, I apologize if I've overlooked this in a faq somewhere.


elly
FYI- On the gray tool bar---just above the reply area - you can use the "Rate This Thread Tab" of which will give you additional options. 
 :Butterfly:

----------

elly

----------


## Heather

I tend to post from tapatalk as well as I'm often out and about with my busy schedule. As Bill has mentioned, rep is not on option on tapatalk. 

I use "like" anytime I think a post is nice, has nice photos, or just pleasant in general. 

I use "thanks" when I feel someone is being helpful to another member, or when I am thankful for their response.

 :Smile:

----------


## irThumper

Ok, my computer crashed and burned a couple weeks ago so I haven't been on... but am I just daft or has the "Like" feature gone missing?? I like Liking things that deserve to be Liked, and now I can't Like things! O_o

----------


## Frogger00

> Ok, my computer crashed and burned a couple weeks ago so I haven't been on... but am I just daft or has the "Like" feature gone missing?? I like Liking things that deserve to be Liked, and now I can't Like things! O_o


Yes the like feature is gone :Frown:  not sure why? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Amy

When the forum was hacked and repaired,  the "like" feature did not return.   Admin is aware though, hopefully it's back soon.

----------

irThumper

----------


## Xavier

> Oh campaigning for Rep are we (fluttery eyelashes....... nope can't do it).


Well I can! Pretty please! Nope, can't do it.  :Frown:

----------


## irThumper

Ugh... so FF got hacked while I was gone?? All kinds of things happened while I was gone those 3 1/2 weeks sounds like!

----------


## Cory

Ya it was hacked a few weeks ago I believe, it was hacked by some moron. Who hacks a site were people talk about frogs all day, someone was very bored I believe. Anyway I see you were gone while this happened and that you have purchased a new computer so I was just wondering, are you able to get into everything on the forum? Or do you get the 404 error on some stuff? I was getting that error after being hacked but then cleared my browsing history in my settings and im now able to get into everything but the care articles.

----------


## Amy

> Ya it was hacked a few weeks ago I believe, it was hacked by some moron. Who hacks a site were people talk about frogs all day, someone was very bored I believe. Anyway I see you were gone while this happened and that you have purchased a new computer so I was just wondering, are you able to get into everything on the forum? Or do you get the 404 error on some stuff? I was getting that error after being hacked but then cleared my browsing history in my settings and im now able to get into everything but the care articles.


I was getting the same error messages on occasion until I cleared out my browser history/cookies also.  It seems to work just fine now.

----------

monster

----------


## Cory

Thank you Amy, I did the same thing clearing everything and it worked except for the care articles. I will try to do it again tonight and maybe the second time around it will work.

----------


## irThumper

Same comp actually, but with a new hard drive. I get the 404 on the care articles and Frog TV, also I'm getting an X'd out icon on some things, like Amy's pic of her Gray TF on Photo of the Month. Hackers suck!

----------


## Xavier

Why would someone even hack frog forum? I mean what good does it do except troll people?

----------


## irThumper

Lame people with nothing better to do but waste their own and other people's time... or they are frog haters, even worse!  :Mad:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

How can you even "hate" a frog?

----------


## elly

I don't know, but I'm picturing a nailed together shed with "frog haters club" written on it.

----------


## Xavier

And a bunch of fat people with glasses chuckling and saying "What next!?!"

----------


## Stephanie

> I don't know, but I'm picturing a nailed together shed with "frog haters club" written on it.


We should make a frog hater hate club lol. Anyone who hates frogs can kick rocks with sandals on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

> And a bunch of fat people with glasses chuckling and saying "What next!?!"


Um, Xavier... some of us frog lovers resemble our frogs, just sayin' *COFF!*  :Cool:

----------


## Xavier

Well this has gone to 0 to 60 real quick... :Redface:  :Tongue:  sorry...

----------


## AAron

How do we know if someone has recommended us for a reputation or demoted us? I am also on board with promoting Deranged Chipmunk. He has been honest, positive, and supportive every time he has replied to a question I had. He is also a walking encyclopedia haha

----------


## irThumper

> Well this has gone to 0 to 60 real quick... sorry...


No worries  :Wink:

----------


## Heather

Hi friends,

Yes, the forum was hacked and we lost our "like" button  :Frown: . We are also having trouble with the photo uploader. Our forum founder has been made aware and is working on the issue. He is currently busy preparing for a new job and moving. We are hoping to resolve the issues soon. So sorry for the inconveniences :/.

----------


## Strider18

I was wondering what happened to the "like" button! I think we need an additional person with some coding experience... I better get moving on my HTML learning lol

----------

